# Spun few Up



## myingling (Jun 2, 2013)

Hard to find much better looking wood (makes great sounding calls) then these calls are turned from been playin with the stabilizing a bit on and off ,,, and the cast blank from justturin ,,,All copper glass calls 


Stabilized black ash burl first time I turned this wood wont be the last 

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF3860_zps8f93d8c6.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF3864_zpsdd1b3c22.jpg

Cast Cactus Pot

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF3871_zpsb1248d46.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF3866_zpsb67f2609.jpg


Stabilized Spalted Maple and Buckeye Burl 

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF3845_zps66abf9d8.jpg

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF3831_zps63fee4e4.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Jun 2, 2013)

They sure are pretty. I don't understand how the cactus one, without holes works. What kind of pitch do you get from one wihtout holes?


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 2, 2013)

Kevin said:


> They sure are pretty. I don't understand how the cactus one, without holes works. What kind of pitch do you get from one wihtout holes?



Look closer, there are holes. They are difficult to see in the yellow portion but I see at least 2 holes plus a center hole.

Actually, now that Ive looked closer, what Im seeing as holes may not be at all, lol.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 2, 2013)

There is a center hole and at least 2 very hard to see holes in the yellow- very deceiving.


----------



## myingling (Jun 2, 2013)

The pic is kind of deceptive it got the center hole and my random 5 hole pattern ,, here better pic 



http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/photo_zps664844f0.jpg


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 2, 2013)

All look great. Rick


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 3, 2013)

The BAB and the Cactus are my favorites, Well also the spalted...who am I kidding, I love them all!! Great Pots!

WT


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 3, 2013)

myingling said:


> ,All copper glass calls



Copper top, and glass sound board? I would love to hear what that sounds like....How long will the copper hold up?


----------



## myingling (Jun 3, 2013)

Here is a sound file I dug up they run pretty good med high pitch lots rasp ,,,I got lots good feed back on these calls and got a pretty good demand for them ,,,but it a hobby so I only get to make a few every now and then,,,hard to beat for a good sound ,,, and I condition them with scotch brite pad or lightly with 320 ,,if you don't go crazy on the 320 they should hold up a long time 


click on pic for sound 
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/th_SDV_0415_zpsa887e9ac.jpg


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Jun 3, 2013)

All of them are sweet calls.....but that cactus is da bomb!


----------



## BarbS (Jun 4, 2013)

myingling said:


> Here is a sound file I dug up they run pretty good med high pitch lots rasp ,,,I got lots good feed back on these calls and got a pretty good demand for them ,,,but it a hobby so I only get to make a few every now and then,,,hard to beat for a good sound ,,, and I condition them with scotch brite pad or lightly with 320 ,,if you don't go crazy on the 320 they should hold up a long time
> 
> 
> click on pic for sound
> http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/th_SDV_0415_zpsa887e9ac.jpg



Not being a hunter, i wondered how these were used. Very cool, thanks for the audio! And the woods are gorgeous.


----------



## clent586 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very nice work! I too like that cactus call. Where could I find a blank like that?


----------



## myingling (Jul 15, 2013)

Get Hooked up with Chris (justturnin) here on the forum he will get you set up he casts some sweet blanks 
http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=7859


----------

